# Fishing buds - let's have a little fun



## averagejoefisherman (Apr 1, 2020)

As a rule, I love dogs more than most people, and keeping my two seated on the dock or bank when fighting a fish is almost impossible. They can't contain their excitement and prefer to jump in after the fish before I can land it. If you have a fishing partner or two, post their picture here.

Here's my two...


----------



## partsman (May 12, 2013)

Joe, cute pups, I had labs since 1995, and my last puppy who was also the best past last September. It leaves a huge hole in ones heart but at my age and with older parents to care for Im not going look for another dog soon. Chance, loved to fish with me, and if can figure out how to post pics I will. 
Mike.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

My squirrel dog thinks he is there to fetch every fish that gets hooked. His problem is he hates water but manages to fall off from the dock almost every time somebody hooks a fish.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

My latest dog Josie during her first fishing trip with me five years ago. I’d just cast anchor and made my first cast for early pike when I heard a big splash behind me right as my spoon hit the water. I turned around and saw she’d jumped outta the boat to get the goose that had landed 50 yards away right when I pulled into that bay. The look on her face after I dragged her back in told me she’d do it again, and I was right. Great fishing dog, though. She watches the water intently and spots fish as well as I do, and 
will dock fish at night with me for hours without leaving to chase critters or roll in dead animals!


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

F


----------



## averagejoefisherman (Apr 1, 2020)

partsman said:


> Joe, cute pups, I had labs since 1995, and my last puppy who was also the best past last September. It leaves a huge hole in ones heart but at my age and with older parents to care for Im not going look for another dog soon. Chance, loved to fish with me, and if can figure out how to post pics I will.
> Mike.


I totally understand that train of thought Mike. I hope you find your way to post some pics of Chance. I'd love to meet him.


----------



## averagejoefisherman (Apr 1, 2020)

Martin Looker said:


> My squirrel dog thinks he is there to fetch every fish that gets hooked. His problem is he hates water but manages to fall off from the dock almost every time somebody hooks a fish.


Good stuff!


----------



## averagejoefisherman (Apr 1, 2020)

Stubee said:


> My latest dog Josie during her first fishing trip with me five years ago. I’d just cast anchor and made my first cast for early pike when I heard a big splash behind me right as my spoon hit the water. I turned around and saw she’d jumped outta the boat to get the goose that had landed 50 yards away right when I pulled into that bay. The look on her face after I dragged her back in told me she’d do it again, and I was right. Great fishing dog, though. She watches the water intently and spots fish as well as I do, and
> will dock fish at night with me for hours without leaving to chase critters or roll in dead animals!
> View attachment 513479


I mean, how dare that goose! Great pic. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## get-n-bent (Apr 7, 2016)

My fishing buddy miss her dearly she was the best. Here is my new fishing buddy she is Ruby she is 9 weeks old yesterday









Sent from my SM-A102U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

A couple weeks ago before the boating lockdown, wife, dog and myself enjoying a nice day.


----------



## get-n-bent (Apr 7, 2016)

This was shadow she loved to fish.









Sent from my SM-A102U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bob Hunter (Jan 19, 2016)

averagejoefisherman said:


> As a rule, I love dogs more than most people, and keeping my two seated on the dock or bank when fighting a fish is almost impossible. They can't contain their excitement and prefer to jump in after the fish before I can land it. If you have a fishing partner or two, post their picture here
> 
> Here's my two...


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

fishdip said:


> View attachment 513851
> F


Tippy loves stomping into the schools of minnows at the launch.
Wet Springers soak everything around them when they shake.


----------



## averagejoefisherman (Apr 1, 2020)

I'm loving these pics. Dogs are the best. Period.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Always in the livewell










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

adam bomb said:


> Always in the livewell
> View attachment 521947
> 
> 
> ...


Great pic.


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

My crew. They love fishing as much as I do.


----------



## averagejoefisherman (Apr 1, 2020)

Well he does some fishing all on his own, doesn't he?!!


----------

